# ارجو مساعدتي في علم الجيوفيزياء



## حرة الحرائر (15 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا بحاجة الى اي كتاب او بحوث باللغة العربية عن علم الجيوفيزياء 
الطرق الزلزالية و المغناطيسية و الجذبية 

ارجو مساعدتي :11:
واكون ممتنة وشاكرة


----------



## aidsami (16 يناير 2011)

*سلام
حملي الرابط الاتي (بالعربي)
الانسان و الثروات المعدنية

http://www.abhatoo.net.ma/index.php/...9%8A%D8%A9.pdf
او
http://ahmedkelhy75.jeeran.com/medicalbooks/files/217310.pdf

مع ملاحظة ان المجلة بها معلومات جد قيمة كما ان الأشكال و الرسومات قد وضعت في اخر المجلة.

للمزيد قمي بزيارة الصفحة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235552.html 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t164179.html

وفقكي الله.*


----------



## حرة الحرائر (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aidsami (20 يناير 2011)

العفو وفقكي الله


----------



## ج.ناردين (20 يناير 2011)

اختي
أنا جيوفيزيائية 
لكن ما في جعبتي باللغة الإنجليزية
أتمنى أن أساعدك
دمتِ بود


----------



## محمد الاكرم (20 يناير 2011)

السلام
ادخلي
http://boushra-geologie.own0.com/f2-montada
وفقك الله


----------



## ج.ناردين (21 يناير 2011)

أمثلة على الخرائط الجيوفيزيائية​​ تستخدم الاجهزة الجيوفيزيائية لدراسة الأرض عن طرق قياسات فيزيائية على سطح الأرض تعطى معلومات عن التركيب أو التكوين الخاص بالصخور او المعادن أو البترول الموجود تحت سطح الأرض , وبمعنى أوسع أن الدراسات الجيولوفيزيائية توفر لنا الوسائل التى يمكن بواسطتها دراسة تكوين وتركيب باطن الأرض ومعظم المعلومات التى لدينا عن نشأة وخواص القشرة الأرضية وغلاف الأرض وباطن الأرض ثم تحديدها بواسطة القياسات الجيوفيزيائية مثل الموجات السيزمية الناتجة من الزلازل وقياسات الجاذبية المغناطيسية والحرارية , هذه القياسات الناتجة من قياس الخواص الطبيعية للأرض يمكن استعمالها لرسم خرائط جيوفيزيائية تعكس تكوين وتركيب باطن الأرض ومن أهم الخرائط الجيوفيزيائية :
1- خارطة الجاذبية : 
Gravity Map
بعد عمل التصحيحات المناسبة للقياسات يمكن عرض المعلومات بواسطة رسم خارطة الجاذبية وذلك بتوصيل النقاط التى لها قوة الشاذة الجاذبية Gravity anomaly المتساوى . 
وتعكس التغييرات فى قيم خطوط خارطة الجاذبية الإختلافات الجاذبية فى كثافة المواد الأرضية تحت السطح. ولكل نوع من الصخور مدى مميز من الكثافة كما يمكن ان تعكس قوة الشاذة الجاذبية التراكيب الجيولوجية مثل: قبة ملحية , قاطع ناري , الفوالق والصدوع. 
وتستخدم خريطة الجاذبية فى استكشاف البترولي والمعدني .





​ 
القبة الملحية
2-خارطة المغناطيسية :
 Magnetic Map​
ترسم لخرائط المغناطيسية باستعمال قياسات الشاذة المغناطيسية المقاسة على السطح (صفر) ويستفاد من الخرائط المغناطيسية للبحث عن البترول عن طريق تعيين عمق صخور القاعدة وبالتالي تعيين وتحديد نطاق الأحواض الرسوبية . كما يستعمل هذا النوع من الخرائط الاستكشاف المعادن الممغنطة . 
الطريقة المغناطيسية مثل الجاذبية لأنها تعتمد على قياسات الشاذة المغناطيسية الناتجة بواسطة التغيرات فى الخواص الفيزيائية للصخور تحت سطح الارض. 

تحتوى خارطة المغناطيسية على خطوط كنتورية توصل النقاط لها قوة الشاذة المغناطيسية متساو ويكون الفاصل الكنتوري ثابت تقريبا على الخريطة.
الخطوط الكنتورية المغناطيسية وقوة الشاذة المغنطيسية على الخريطة تساعد فى تحديد الطبيعة الجيولوجية الأساسية للمصدر المدفون, فإذا كانت خطوط الكنتور المغناطيسية دائرة فى الجسم يكون على شكل قبة بركانية واما إذا كانت الكنتورية المغناطيسية مغلقة مستطيلة فإن المصدر قد يكون حاجزا صخريا وإذا كانت المنطقة مستطيلة وممتدة فإن المصدر قد يكون صدع . 


​​

تحياتي
دمتِ بخير​


----------



## abzrad (26 مايو 2012)

*:11:*



ج.ناردين قال:


> اختي
> أنا جيوفيزيائية
> لكن ما في جعبتي باللغة الإنجليزية
> أتمنى أن أساعدك
> ...


----------

